
Show HN: A scavenger hunt with the MobileNet model - jajoosam
https://hunt.4ty2.fun
======
jajoosam
This was a fun project, inspired by Google's Emoji Scavenger Hunt [1]

It's made with ml5[2] a simple to use wrapper of tensorflow.js

[1]
[https://emojiscavengerhunt.withgoogle.com](https://emojiscavengerhunt.withgoogle.com)

[2] [https://ml5js.org](https://ml5js.org)

Source: [https://hunt.4ty2.fun/__repl](https://hunt.4ty2.fun/__repl)

